# Mondays Turkey Hunt



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

What do you guys think about the rain that their callin for... How is the chance of rain going to affect any your tactics?


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Brandon7 said:


> What do you guys think about the rain that their callin for... How is the chance of rain going to affect any your tactics?


I think its the best time to hunt! And I get to try out my new Primos Matrix blind:evil:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I see all the big toms when it rains......Won't stop me..........Mack


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Some of my best hunts have been in the rain. If its rainin I'm concentrating on the fields. I personally don't think they can hear anything in the wet woods so they stick to the fields where they can pick out danger with their eyes from further away. I don't care let it rain. Good luck boys.


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

outdoor junkie said:


> Some of my best hunts have been in the rain. If its rainin I'm concentrating on the fields. I personally don't think they can hear anything in the wet woods so they stick to the fields where they can pick out danger with their eyes from further away. I don't care let it rain. Good luck boys.


  Plus it ads about 5lbs to the weight of your bird! lol


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

See alot of turkeys when it's raining, seems they like to hang out in the open fields more, at least around here they do...


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Rain bothers the hunters more than the birds. Sometimes they stay on the roost longer when its raining and like others have already said the turkeys tend to head to the fields when its wet. Get your rain gear on and go.


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

i will be hunkered in my blind rain or shine.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

I was wondering about the rain too. My first year hunting turkeys I will be out there then.


----------



## huntsnthumb (Feb 5, 2009)

*shot lots of birds when its raining..i'll be out there rain or shine,or being michigan,SNOW,good luck guys*


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

My experience has been far fewer gobbles heard when raining. The hard thing will be to not call to much the first day if it is raining and risk wrecking my spot.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

If it does rain, perfect time to "run and gun"...I would maybe sleep in a little and then just glass open fields. I love it when it rains, can be a good time to hunt.


Chad


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

The rain will reduce the gobbling, otherwise will effect hunters more than birds. I dislike hunting in the rain as I stay in my camper van & it's hard to dry out my gear to keep hunting. I dislike hunting in popup blinds but will try to put one up to keep my gear dry & me out there. I've only got through Thursday to hunt so I'll do my best even with rain. I usually do not hunt during rain.


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks for the replies boys


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

pack the pop up, wear the rain gear and hit the field edges!!! they will get down eventually!!! rain rocks!!!! if they can live through a michigan winter, rain aint no thang!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat-hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

The Birds will all be out pickin worms:lol:


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

one more night of sleep and I will be in the woods again.
Went out yesterday and set the pop-up in place, and did a bit of looking around. Looks to be oka. Place I hunt had a busy spring allready. 
Last winter my buddy had his house on this property burn down. Well last week they tore the place down. So They have not been out to listen for me. Went over to the nextdoor And was told the birds are still talking.
Went home and started loading the back pack up full of calls, and stasrted thinking I need less calls. Guess I have plenty of calls to see what they like.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Just returned from putting my blind up about 35 yds from a winter wheat field. I'm right between the roosting area and the field. My son is hunting with me tomorrow only, so let it rain. First time I've ever used a blind. Good luck everyone.


----------



## PWOG (Jun 24, 2007)

I get to break in the new quite camo rain set!! lol What a great excuse..
I have a pop up on one of the properties already from last fall if anyone needs to stay dry!!:lol:

Good luck out there!


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

DRHUNTER said:


> Just returned from putting my blind up about 35 yds from a winter wheat field. I'm right between the roosting area and the field. My son is hunting with me tomorrow only, so let it rain. First time I've ever used a blind. Good luck everyone.


I think it's more of a bummer for us than the birds but..............I'll be out there rain or shine. Cant shoot a turkey from the couch!lol

I just set my blind up this afternoon not far from where they roost. Try there first and then I have about 4 other areas/woods and fields to try. 

good luck to all tomorrow


----------

